# CCleaner



## digitalprinter0 (Oct 18, 2012)

Does CCleaner work or does it do more harm than good. Please can anyone help?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It works fine for removing temporary files which is all I ever use it for.


----------



## digitalprinter0 (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure why you mentioned Microsoft, what does that have to do with Apple and the Mac version of CCleaner?? Thanks for replying though. 

"TSF does not support assistance through email or private messages, please keep all questions in the open forum."

What does this mean?

Sorry I understand now sorry.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

ccleaner is great for getting rid of temporary files that microsofts disk cleaner does not get.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: CCleaner good or bad for Mac*

Hi there,

CCleaner is a great cleanup tool for both PC and MAC. CCleaner is good for getting rid of temp files, awesome stuff.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have been using ccleaner for years.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Clean with CCleaner, just don't use the Registry Cleaner feature.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I never had an issue with the registry bit


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Mac's don't have a Registry.


----------



## digitalprinter0 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for your help and you are right about Mac not having a registry. Thank God they don't otherwise they would be as unreliable as Microsoft Windows. 
I am grateful for all the replies but wonder why Windows users are on the Mac Forum?


----------

